# PX4 45 acp



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone know when it should be out? I read a magazine that I swear said it was already out with a military version also and a compact. Went to their site to go look for it and nothing. Now I have to go back to the store and find the magazine. That's what I get for looking and not buying.


----------

